# Monster on The Booby Trap...



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Caught early this afternoon...while the rest of us are working, Brett's reelin in the big ones near Florida!!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

We're gonna need a bigger freezer


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

O.M.F.G........ THAT IS A MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

AWESOME FISH!!...got a weight capt??


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

HOLY ****. During the daytime to boot.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

I know he wouldn't fit the scales...had to measure by gurth etc. I'll have to check with the real captain and get back to you on that one! Just got word that they're cutting him up for dinner as we speak........I'm so jealous


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

WOW!! Awesome job. That's a PIG for sure! Congrats.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! You guys are unreal!!! Amazing fish. 

Brandon


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

They calculated the weight to be around 500-550...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

SWEET! That's a monster!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

dayum.....that be a monster!


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

BUT, I'd have to say I'd think it's a liiiiiiiittle more than that??? That marina needs to get a new scale if the trap's going to dock there...never know what's going to be coming off that boat


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

500-550 my arse that sea beast is easily going to go 800 and I am guessing on the light side... Good job!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*What a stud!!!!!!*

Holly sheeet.

Congrats Bret.

That photo at the dock is much better than the one received on my phone. It leaves no doubt that thing is a freekin beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You deserved to stick a big one. Very fine work!!!!!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sick now being i was supposed to be there fishing with them. Guess I messed up BIG TIME this time!!!!!! Way to go Brett I'll be kicking my self for a long time now. Great job thats One hell of a fish buddy. Hope to make it one of this days.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

HILLBILLY, it'll definitely be worth it. Just take my advice and don't drink any crown the night before...my first evening was spent being "sick"...


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

LJeanGrayless said:


> HILLBILLY, it'll definitely be worth it. Just take my advice and don't drink any crown the night before...my first evening was spent being "sick"...


 I here ya, I guess Bret will thank me later if i would have showed up they would have made a dry hall for sure just my luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow what a beast!


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> I here ya, I guess Bret will thank me later if i would have showed up they would have made a dry hall for sure just my luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


HAHA...well he's headed back to Texas soon so maybe we can catch a trip together and we can have a competition LOL


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Super fish Bret. Hope to catch one like that off the Texas coast.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Get tight sukka....
congrats on a monster, wish I would have streched my trip out a few more days.....I bet MJ was smiling......


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow....now that is huge! Sweet deal....:cheers:


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a TOAD!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Wow.. thats a biggun!!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

FARKEN WOW! Thant an Amazing fish.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Good grief, a monster


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

now that's a DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKEY


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Would that be considered a "Leviathan" (sp?)...Man, what a fish!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

LJeanGrayless said:


> I know he wouldn't fit the scales...had to measure by gurth etc. I'll have to check with the real captain and get back to you on that one! Just got word that they're cutting him up for dinner as we speak........I'm so jealous


There ain't enough Crisco made to cook that monster!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

sweet action!!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Uhhhhh, speechless.....

WOW! Awesome catch!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

gee whiz , 

that fish has some shoulders that carry all the way back.

very fine fish Bret and crew, Congrads


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beyond my imagination, thanks for sharing


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Unbelieeeeeeeeeevable!!! That's one heck of toad. Great catch.


----------



## mrbbman (May 4, 2009)

Simply awesome!!! Are there any fish that big in the Gulf, out of Texas? (POC) How do you fish for swords anyway?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Wow, what an amazing fish. Congrats!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CHCII said:


> Simply awesome!!! Are there any fish that big in the Gulf, out of Texas? (POC) How do you fish for swords anyway?


Shayne owner of the Minno-Soda holds the Texas state record. 327 I think. There some biguns in Texas, but this fish here is a STUD!!!

Brandon


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

kyle2601 said:


> 500-550 my arse that sea beast is easily going to go 800 and I am guessing on the light side... Good job!


That's no 8 tubber. It looks over 500. I've seen similar shots of Florida fish that were weighed in the mid 500's and this looks very similar. It's a sure-enough stud of a sword.


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

LJeanGrayless said:


> BUT, I'd have to say I'd think it's a liiiiiiiittle more than that??? That marina needs to get a new scale if the trap's going to dock there...never know what's going to be coming off that boat


They are in Lauderdale Marina and the only fish it see's is the Lady Pamela charter boats and all the ever have to weight is sharks and dolphin. Did Codfish get him on the harpoon?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang fine work there.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

It weighed 527 without guts...


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

wow! thats a pig,,,


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

good job bret keep it up...


----------



## jdeezyy (Apr 15, 2010)

daammnnnn


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

im surpised chase this didnt say it but this is a fish that actually probably deserves a BOOM.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Argo said:


> im surpised chase this didnt say it but this is a fish that actually probably deserves a BOOM.


Hey, I did too. Post #8. 

And DEFINITELY Boom!!! worthy. Unreal. Any guesses on the guts? I'd say at least 60 pounds. That puts her close to 590. Un-freakin-real.

Brandon


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Holy [email protected] batman!!! definetely over 600 with all things considered....congrats on the fish of a lifetime!! 

Grant


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I am not sure I am the first to say it, but............................ here goes, I am officially "Skeered" of what these boys can do when they bring down the pain of what they have obviously learned in Fl. Congrats Bret and crew!! Y'all are kickin some sword arse over there!!!!!!!!!
Rob C


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

My GooouDDD'nessss


What a fish!!!

I wanna go


Man, yalls sword fish'n talents are plain and simply Awesome fellas...

Congrats...​
Hog


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

fishtruck said:


> I am not sure I am the first to say it, but............................ here goes, I am officially "Skeered" of what these boys can do when they bring down the pain of what they have obviously learned in Fl. Congrats Bret and crew!! Y'all are kickin some sword arse over there!!!!!!!!!
> Rob C


No doubt!!!! THEY NEED TO STAY IN FL!!!!!!!!!   

Brandon


----------



## marlinminded (Jul 4, 2006)

*Yes*

I dont post much, but this is worthy.
GOOD WORK!:cheers:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

LJeanGrayless said:


> I know he wouldn't fit the scales...had to measure by gurth etc. I'll have to check with the real captain and get back to you on that one! Just got word that they're cutting him up for dinner as we speak........I'm so jealous


What a toad! Thats a lot of dinners!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

aggieangler09 said:


> AWESOME FISH!!...got a weight capt??


 We cut the fish up had a 100 lb scale at the marina without the tail, guts, and 3 feet of the spine what ever it lost by chopping him in to steaks it was 527lbs our best one of the trip so far. going to post some videos of the fish at the dock Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHCII said:


> Simply awesome!!! Are there any fish that big in the Gulf, out of Texas? (POC) How do you fish for swords anyway?


 IM SURE THERE IS , OUR GOAL THIS YEAR IS TO COME BACK AND TRY TO FIND ONE. THE GULF IS A BREEDING AREA FOR THESE MONSTERS AND I THINK THIS ONE WAS ON HER WAY HERE THIS FISH WITH THE GUTS,TAIL AND SPINE WAS A LITTLE OVER 600 WHEN WE CAUGHT HER BUT I HAVE HEARD OF MANY FISH IN THE GULF WIEGHING AROUND 1000 CAUGHT ON LONGLINES I THINK THE BIGGEST PROBLEMS NOT GOING TO FINDING THE MONSTER BUT GETTING IT TO THE BOAT IS GOING TO BE THE REAL CHALLANGE. CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND TRY. :headknock


----------



## broadbill44 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dont mind me Im on drugs....Texas caliche headplant!*

Now thats a Florida 500 or a Freeport 700 the confusion runs deep just like the LP.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COOL COMENTS ! READY TO COME HOME NOW!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bring it on, Brett. Let's see if you can use those super ninja FL swordfishing tricks here in the Lone Star state. There's a monster down there waiting for you. Has your name on it. Just remember, no record if you use the electric toys. Catch 'em up.

Brandon

ps. 527 with out the guts. $%#! that is a pig!!!! Congrats.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND TRY. :headknock


 Me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> bring it on, Brett. Let's see if you can use those super ninja FL swordfishing tricks here in the Lone Star state. There's a monster down there waiting for you. Has your name on it. Just remember, no record if you use the electric toys. Catch 'em up.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> ps. 527 with out the guts. $%#! that is a pig!!!! Congrats.


 JUST REMEMBER NO RECORD IF YOU USE A HARPOON!!!! ???? WE ARE PLANNING ON 95 % HAND CRANKING THIS YEAR DEPENDING ON WHO WE HAVE TO CRANK LOL.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

OH MY!!!!! Need that in a tournament.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats, y'all are hot for sure!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> JUST REMEMBER NO RECORD IF YOU USE A HARPOON!!!! ???? WE ARE PLANNING ON 95 % HAND CRANKING THIS YEAR DEPENDING ON WHO WE HAVE TO CRANK LOL.


Forget that I am a certified spearchunker and buttonpusher....lets hope chris gets better by fishing season, i am sure he can turn a crank


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

fishtruck said:


> I am not sure I am the first to say it, but............................ here goes, I am officially "Skeered" of what these boys can do when they bring down the pain of what they have obviously learned in Fl. Congrats Bret and crew!! Y'all are kickin some sword arse over there!!!!!!!!!
> Rob C


Thanks here are a couple more pics we loaded up:camera:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a big un, should be an interesting summer, hope ya can get one that big over here.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL BRETT I LIKE YOUR MATCHING POSE...NOT SURE WHO LOOKS BETTER, YOU OR THE SWORDY???????


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Definantly the swordie......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*What is this ????*

QUESTION OF THE DAY,:rotfl: CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THIS IS ?????


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

'P00N wound


----------



## nofishinfool (Mar 21, 2006)

Wounded ****?


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

sword crapper


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

flatsprowler said:


> sword crapper


 You are correct we call it a Booby Trap koozie our new mate Adam kept his beer cold in it for 15 minutes wish I had that on video !!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Killer sword! WTG, men!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*We made it !!!!!!!*

:doowapstahttp://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/500


----------



## broadbill44 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Photos shows great size on this fish congrats Female?*

*What was the estimated weight of a fish like this using the "formula" system?*

*Any clues or guesses from anybody?*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadbill44 said:


> *What was the estimated weight of a fish like this using the "formula" system?*
> 
> *Any clues or guesses from anybody?*


 FORMULA WOULD NOT WORK FISH HAD THREE GIRTH MES. OVER 60" AND WELL OVER 40" AT THE TAIL WE ARE TRYING TO FIND A MOLD FOR THE FISH TO HAVE IT MOUNTED BUT NOTHING FAT ENOUGH "ANYWHERE" SO FAR.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks for the Post LjeanGrayless it has been fun*




LJeanGrayless said:


> HILLBILLY, it'll definitely be worth it. Just take my advice and don't drink any crown the night before...my first evening was spent being "sick"...


Here are some pics from your last trip with us !!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

LOOK HOW BAD I'M SWEATING IN THE TOP PICTURE. LOL...90 DEGREES OUT AND I WAS WEARIN A LONG SLEEVE. WHAT A GOON. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT TRIP!


----------



## broadbill44 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Guess objects in mirror can be larger than they appear*

:headknock Well the word is that this "nickle" fish is being mounted currently but apparently both GLOBAL and GRAYS taxidermy did not have a mold with enough girth. I guess a smaller reproduction will have to be used? Like maybe a past state record mold? Love to hear more on this Captain Ahab? Congrats again....just to tight to handle......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadbill44 said:


> :headknock Well the word is that this "nickle" fish is being mounted currently but apparently both GLOBAL and GRAYS taxidermy did not have a mold with enough girth. I guess a smaller reproduction will have to be used? Like maybe a past state record mold? Love to hear more on this Captain Ahab? Congrats again....just to tight to handle......


The sword we caught had a lot more girth than the fish we ordered but i think the fish we ordered had a little longer bill still both nice fish cant tell much diff. in the 2 of them these guys do great work and should have the mount to my office in texas in about 3 weeks cant wait to slap it on the wall. i think our fish out wieghs the one they are sending us it wieghs "638" lbs i think, wish we would have wieghed the entire fish now ,anyway we made our goal and learned a lot from all the great guys down there and just pulled into Vin. FL this eve headed to Anna Maria for a weeks worth of repairs then headed home see all of you fellas soon!!! hereing there is a lot of nice new additions (boats) to the marina cograts to all of u new boat owners and lets plan on haveing a record season !!!!!!!!! stay tight!!!!!!! capt. AHAB Brett


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

JUST REMINISCING! BRETT, HOPE YOU SEE THIS!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

LJeanGrayless said:


> JUST REMINISCING! BRETT, HOPE YOU SEE THIS!


_ILL CALL YOU THIS WEEK MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE THE NEXT TRIP !!!_


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

just sayin... free spooling... maybe I should learn how to work the drag.. chasethisdotcom

***captshayne.com


----------

